# Otis Gets A Bath + His New Sister Pics



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, Otis is a big brother again.....and he is doing a great job of it--She will be 2 weeks old tomorrow.
This is his new favorite spot--right in front of the bassinett









And the other favorite Spot...my lap when I am holding her haha....









And here she is....Miss Sydney Rose 









Just chillin.........









Up Next..his Bath.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats all for now!!! Thanks for looking


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's beautiful and of course otis too but wow shw looks so much like you!!!!!! Daddy must be proud!!!!!!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

That might be one the most gorgeous babies I have ever seen. Just look at that full head of hair! She's like a little doll baby. And Otis is as handsome as ever of course.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby! And Otis's bath of course. Beautiful baby!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I just loves Sydney's dark hair. She's going to be a beauty. And Otis all wrinkely and wet is hilarious!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Well Otis' bath time sure looks like it was fun!!! I'm glad Otis is playing the dutiful big brother. He's such a good boy.

And Syndey........ she certainly does NOT look like she's just 2 weeks old.
She's gorgeous and she looks like such a happy content baby.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

at first i thought - Otis is taking a bath with his new sister? doh 

That is so precious - he looks after his baby sister. 
As i said before, she is just a beauty!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

So glad to finally meet Sydney. I was wondering how you were doing. She is a lucky little girl to have big boy Otis to watch over her. 

Maureen


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby! She's beautiful.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

OH MY LORD!!!! Yay Momma! Wowza what a big baby! And look at all that hair! 

Soooo beautiful! and Otis is a hunk hehe!

Congrats!!! 
Nessa


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sugar she is so beautiful. What a wonderful little sister. Um, where is Abby? She wasn't the one giving the bath? That very last picture really says it all. Otis, Is NOT loving his bath just then. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's beautiful and of course otis too but wow shw looks so much like you!!!!!! Daddy must be proud!!!!!!


 You are the first to say that she looks like me!! haha-she is a mini-version of her daddy--all those Italian Genes came out in this little one where Abby has NONE of them haha ...and Daddy is VERY proud 



Max'sHuman said:


> That might be one the most gorgeous babies I have ever seen. Just look at that full head of hair! She's like a little doll baby. And Otis is as handsome as ever of course.


Thank you --I still can't believe how much hair she has on that little head...she has more hair than alot of one year olds I know haha


jcd said:


> Congrats on your new baby! And Otis's bath of course. Beautiful baby!


Thanks J!!! 


volleyballgk said:


> I just loves Sydney's dark hair. She's going to be a beauty. And Otis all wrinkely and wet is hilarious!


How is Payton?? Getting Wrinkles yet?? I haven't seen him in a while....have I missed pics in my absence??? (HINT HINT) 


Renoman said:


> Well Otis' bath time sure looks like it was fun!!! I'm glad Otis is playing the dutiful big brother. He's such a good boy.
> 
> And Syndey........ she certainly does NOT look like she's just 2 weeks old.
> She's gorgeous and she looks like such a happy content baby.


Thanks K--I am proud of my big lug!!


salask said:


> at first i thought - Otis is taking a bath with his new sister? doh
> 
> That is so precious - he looks after his baby sister.
> As i said before, she is just a beauty!


haha --DOH  Thank you Salask lol


LuvmyRotti said:


> So glad to finally meet Sydney. I was wondering how you were doing. She is a lucky little girl to have big boy Otis to watch over her.
> 
> Maureen


Thank you Maureen--we are all doing great and loving every minute of life right now 



Laurelin said:


> Congrats on the new baby! She's beautiful.)


Thank you Laurelin!!


chul3l3ies1126 said:


> OH MY LORD!!!! Yay Momma! Wowza what a big baby! And look at all that hair!
> 
> Soooo beautiful! and Otis is a hunk hehe!
> 
> ...


Big?? haha Actually, She's a peanut--she only weighed 6.13 and was down to 6.6 last week...Preemie clothes are too big on her haha...it must be Otis making her look big LOL



Inga said:


> Sugar she is so beautiful. What a wonderful little sister. Um, where is Abby? She wasn't the one giving the bath? That very last picture really says it all. Otis, Is NOT loving his bath just then. LOL


Abby WAS one of the ones giving a bath...she just would have rather played with the hose than help daddy scrub Otis LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You got one beautiful baby there...her little face is adorable! 

Looks like Otis is taking his duty as a big brother very seriously...Miss Sydney is a lucky girl to have him looking out for her. 

Loved the bath pics...we just gave Uallis a bath last Friday...he was a disaster by the following Sunday...lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> You got one beautiful baby there...her little face is adorable!
> 
> Looks like Otis is taking his duty as a big brother very seriously...Miss Sydney is a lucky girl to have him looking out for her.
> 
> Loved the bath pics...we just gave Uallis a bath last Friday...he was a disaster by the following Sunday...lol:


Thank you M 
Do you bath Ually outside in the summer??? We take Otis to the groomer in the winter and we like to do it in the summer outside...just for the same reason you said above--he's a disaster by the week after HAHA It's pretty much a waste of money for us to pay someone to bath him --and it also gives us some amusement to bath him outside--we love to see him pout


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> How is Payton?? Getting Wrinkles yet?? I haven't seen him in a while....have I missed pics in my absence??? (HINT HINT)


He's doing great! He is starting to get a few wrinkles, but he's still pretty lean so it'll be a while before he really gets them going. He has discovered his new favorite past time of gopher stalking and spends most of his time playing with them. It's been a while since I've posted some pics, I'll try to get some up soon.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL! Wow! Only 6 some lbs?! She looks so big in that pic! Oh well she is going to be a cute 'petite' little gal! Hehe cant wait to watch her grow! Congrats!

I cannot believe the difference in her and your other gal! Amazing!
Nessa


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I was so happy to see this thread...I love Otis but I wanted to see the little Sissy Abby has! She is very pretty and I bet Abby is a proud big sister. And Otis will protect Sydney and Abby quite nicely...can't imagine anyone messing with them while HE is around.

Ya done good kid. Can't wait to watch her grow up on DF...even if she does only have 2 legs!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

This thread is full of AWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwww!!!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

your daughter is amazingly beautiful, such a sweet face! what a head of hair on her!
and Otis is of course a handsome boy.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Awwww thank you everyone--so glad you enjoyed them 

Volleyballgk---Can't wait to see Payton Pictures!!!! Make sure you let me know when they are up--I am missing alot lately haha-try to get one of him "hunting"--I'd love to see that!!! LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thank you M
> Do you bath Ually outside in the summer??? We take Otis to the groomer in the winter and we like to do it in the summer outside...just for the same reason you said above--he's a disaster by the week after HAHA It's pretty much a waste of money for us to pay someone to bath him --and it also gives us some amusement to bath him outside--we love to see him pout


Eddie and Uallis both get baths outside in the summer. I'd love to get pictures of it but it takes all hands available to get it done...lol In the winter, we used to give him a bath in the bathtub...he doesn't quite fit anymore...lol

I know what you mean about the groomer, its like $50 for them to bathe Uallis...


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW SDO, that little girlie is sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. That picture is soo cute of her...Beautiful baby. I cannot believe she is already here...that went sooo quick. (quick for me, i'm sure not so much for you )

Otis is as cute as ever..keep him clean!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Eddie and Uallis both get baths outside in the summer. I'd love to get pictures of it but it takes all hands available to get it done...lol In the winter, we used to give him a bath in the bathtub...he doesn't quite fit anymore...lol
> 
> I know what you mean about the groomer, its like $50 for them to bathe Uallis...


hehe--I know what you mean about all hands available LMAO
Last summer Otis ran from the hose, so far this bath he stayed put pretty well...we'll see if we can get him to stay in the swimming pool this summer without mommy in with him LOL

And Otis' Baths are only $30 here...If it were $50 I don't know if he'd get them once a month in the winter LOL



Mac'N'Roe said:


> WOW SDO, that little girlie is sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. That picture is soo cute of her...Beautiful baby. I cannot believe she is already here...that went sooo quick. (quick for me, i'm sure not so much for you )
> 
> Otis is as cute as ever..keep him clean!


Thank you Mac!! 

And, it did go quick--even for me...I am trying to hold onto every second 'cause I know she's not gonna stay like this long


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww Shug, too cute! Otis must get the whole back yard wet when he shakes!  And, of course, Sydney is a shining star!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Syd is just too beautiful Shug 
LMAO at the bath pics, I'll have to get some of Mo crammed in the tub


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

awwwww great pics sugah!! I wish I have a big brother like Otis growing up..  You and Rick make the cutest babies ever! She looks alot like Abby already!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> Awww Shug, too cute! Otis must get the whole back yard wet when he shakes! And, of course, Sydney is a shining star!


Thanks Sam!!
haha...not quite the whoole back yard, but his daddy sure was wet LOL....it was nice to see someone else get wet and hairy bathing him for once 


Dieselsmama said:


> Syd is just too beautiful Shug
> LMAO at the bath pics, I'll have to get some of Mo crammed in the tub


You put him in your Tub?? haha...I need pics of that! 


Mudra said:


> awwwww great pics sugah!! I wish I have a big brother like Otis growing up.. You and Rick make the cutest babies ever! She looks alot like Abby already!


Thank you Mudra...and...we do, don't we??? 
(MISS YOU  )


----------

